# software for slide show with music



## Texas Parrothead (May 24, 2011)

What is a good software package that i can easily use to create photo slide shows and overlay my own music too?


----------



## GreatPhotoRace (May 24, 2011)

If you're using a mac, consider using iMovie.  You can create photo slideshows very easily.  If you're using Windows, try Windows Movie Maker.

If you want a web-based solution, try Kizoa or Animoto

-GPR


----------



## Big Mike (May 24, 2011)

I use ProShow Gold.  I have only tried a few slideshow programs, but this one is the best I've used.  There is also the 'full' version, Proshow Producer.


----------



## dmtx (May 28, 2011)

As far as I know, Picasa (free), has this feature.


----------



## 480sparky (May 28, 2011)

PhotoStory 3.


----------



## skywalker (Jun 16, 2011)

Are you going to make slideshow in flash format or video format?

If you are using Windows os and want to make a flash music slideshow, then photo flash maker is a good choice.

If you want to upload to youtube or facebook, then you can consider Photo DVD Maker. 

Both programs supports burning disc.


----------



## Zrock (Jun 17, 2011)

I use Cyberlink Media Suite... The editor that come with it is basically the same as Pinical Studio. A great program at 1/4 the cost... I have both programs and i actually use media suite more as it is not a huge resource hog like studio


----------



## Sammie_Lou (Jun 17, 2011)

I second Windows Movie Maker...here's one I did with pictures from my co-worker's wedding. =)

YouTube - &#x202a;Jess and Joe&#x202c;&rlm;


----------



## mgilvey (Jun 25, 2011)

I think all the ones mentioned are video programs yes? Check this out: http://www.corsecrafts.com/bead-jewelry-inspiration.htm down the page and click the square icon in the lower right for full screen. Also displays on Apple devices. I know you can add music too. 

It's slideshowpro.net it's their Director product.


----------



## PeterNord (Jul 7, 2011)

Hello,

Can I recommend PicturesToExe Deluxe? http://www.wnsoft.com/picturestoexe/#view

This slideshow software mainly used by advanced users and AV enthusiasts. Unlimited creative possibilities. Pan/Zoom/Rotate, 3D transformations, Masks, several pictures on one slide with complex animation using keypoints and parent-child hierarchy of objects. However this program can be useful for simple use, too.

New version 7.0 (beta published on their forum) allows insert video clips together with still pictures. Unsharp mask for sharpness control.

Smooth playback of slideshows created as executables for PC and Mac. Instant preview with full quality.

AV people from UK and France use PicturesToExe to create impressive digital audio-visual shows for festivals.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 11, 2012)

Lightroom for slideshows


----------



## KmH (Apr 12, 2012)

Another spammer dug up old thread.


----------

